# Which recurrent miscarriage clinic should I go to?



## JessCC (May 11, 2013)

I've had 4 mc in the last year after 1 successful pregnancy that resulted in my little boy 2 years ago.

I've had all the level 1 test done (all normal) and have now been referred to Dr Kalpana Reddy. She seems to have a wealth of experience in lots of gynae and infertiilty issues, only 1 of which is recurrent miscarriage. Does anyone have any experience with her in relation to recurrent miscarriage?

My worry is that I should be seeing someone who specialises specifically in recurrent miscarriage. If so, any suggestions of which clinic is the most suitable? I live in Gloucestershire so the better well known ones in London are going to be a bit of a problem as they require frequent visits in early pregnancy.

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, I cannot offer sny advice but have you tried posting here? You may get some more info there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Good luck.


----------

